# Fertilizer



## Merrick (Mar 21, 2015)

My dad wants to fertilize the lawn where my tortoise is (not in his enclosure around it) I was wondering is their a tortoise safe fertilizer. I did see some thing that said safe for kids and pets which was made of lots of different types on nitrogen


----------



## tortdad (Mar 21, 2015)

Never seen one that was safe if eaten by an animal. I wouldn't fertilize where the tort grazes.


----------



## leigti (Mar 21, 2015)

You might want to check out some different types of compost tea bags. They may work. Check out the ingredients first though.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 21, 2015)

leigti said:


> You might want to check out some different types of compost tea bags. They may work. Check out the ingredients first though.


Ask your to look up organic gardening it will tell how compost tea will make the good bactia grow better and make the grass stronger . And chemical fertilizer will kill the good Bactria


----------



## Merrick (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone I will have to fo more rrsearch on the tea compost


----------



## Tom (Mar 22, 2015)

I would not fertilize areas that the tortoise will have access to.

Also be careful because most "fertilizers" nowadays are actually "Weed 'n Feed" mixtures that contain herbicides and or pesticides.

Plain fertilizer will not be harmful once it is all absorbed into the soil, just don't let a tortoise have direct access to the actual fertilizer.


----------



## Merrick (Mar 22, 2015)

Tom said:


> I would not fertilize areas that the tortoise will have access to.
> 
> Also be careful because most "fertilizers" nowadays are actually "Weed 'n Feed" mixtures that contain herbicides and or pesticides.
> 
> Plain fertilizer will not be harmful once it is all absorbed into the soil, just don't let a tortoise have direct access to the actual fertilizer.


He won't he will just be next to it


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Mar 22, 2015)

teen tort said:


> He won't he will just be next to it


Fertilizer doesn't stay put. There is run off and some of it also blows elsewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 22, 2015)

If in any doubt, don't do it. 
Get as much info on the particular product before you buy it and always check the manufacturers claims.
The tea stuff sounds the best idea if that checks out.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 23, 2015)

What about liquid organic fish fertilizer made of blended fish discard and sea weed?? Something like this... http://www.kalyx.com/shopexd.asp?id=1225539&gclid=CO_4gq_mvsQCFQguaQodrwsAAQ

I wonder if this would be less likely to spread to where the tortoise is kept?


----------

